# export iMessage



## julien74 (1 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour,

Je cherche un moyen d'exporter une conversation iMessage qui dure depuis des années.
J'ai ouvert un ticket chez Apple, et ils n'ont rien à me proposer. L'eport RGPD ne contient pas iMessage, etrangement...

Il existe x outils coutant chacun une petite cinquantaine de dollars, mais ils restent très flous sur leur capacité à m'exporter  en PDF ou .TXT une conversation commencée il y a des années et continuant maintenant. Les pièces jointes ne m’intéressent pas.

Sur mac, on peut faire un file -> export, mais cela ne prend en compte ce que l'on a à "l'écran" (donc en cache) en scrollant dans le passé, et pas l'intégralité de ce qui reste dans iCloud et non downloadé. Autant dire que cela n'est pas envisageable pour ma conversation commencée environ à la sortie de l'iPhone 1

Des personnes ont déjà eu cette problématique? Utilisé quel soft?


----------

